# Need help with gym gear!!!



## Alfa ROM (Feb 28, 2019)

Just wondering what are some good brands to support lifting? sleeves, wraps, straps, etc.
thank you brothers!


----------



## Metalhead1 (Feb 28, 2019)

My top two have been Metal, and Cerberus. They both make quality products.

There are many other good reputable brands to choose from. Just depends on what you would like to spend.


----------



## Alfa ROM (Feb 28, 2019)

yeah makes it confusing for sure. i will definitely check it out. i do appreciate it metalhead!


----------



## DeltaWave (Feb 28, 2019)

Bought my belt ($100) from IronTank, and straps ($20) from RDX.


----------



## Straight30weight (Feb 28, 2019)

I stick with Mark Bell products. Never let me down.


----------



## Jin (Feb 28, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> I stick with Mark Bell products. Never let me down.



Has the best tren for sure.


----------



## Straight30weight (Feb 28, 2019)

Jin said:


> Has the best tren for sure.


He infused his wraps with it. Every time I strap up I get tren coursing through my veins via reverse osmosis


----------



## Jin (Feb 28, 2019)

I like his Transdermal jock strap. Tren no ester right into the gooch.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 28, 2019)

Inzer, Titan, Spud Inc, EliteFTS, and SBD


----------



## snake (Feb 28, 2019)

I think you need to figure out what you want out of your equipment, your goals and then go from there.


----------

